# I'm a girl and starting a drywall company



## ALECKSIA (Aug 12, 2007)

Hello! 

I have always had an intrest in the drywall field. I've decided to start my own drywall company:clap:. I need help  from experts in this field to determine the way to better quote the jobs. Don't underestimate me, but I need to know what the pay is out there! Thanx.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Well.....we used to do all our drywalling with my own guys (in house), but in the new home we are completing, it is 2137 sq/ft total area, and it went for $4340...this included the rock, taping and bedding, and knock down texture, from a crew that does nothing but drywall....and they had all the insurance certificates..the whole works. I couldn't do it that cheap.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

ALECKSIA said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have always had an intrest in the drywall field. I've decided to start my own drywall company:clap:. I need help  from experts in this field to determine the way to better quote the jobs. Don't underestimate me, but I need to know what the pay is out there! Thanx.


With a cool font like this, I'm sure you'll do well:clap:


----------



## raven2006 (Dec 19, 2006)

Are you hanging drywall, or finishing, or both? I'm a girl too, but I just do finishing and texture ceilings. I do very well, the few women that do drywalling out there seem to have made a good name for us.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

ron schenker said:


> With a cool font like this, I'm sure you'll do well:clap:



Yup..the bold works really well, too...I tend to skip right over that part.:laughing:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Wow, - - these gals really _*ROCK!!*_ :laughing: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wetpaintbrush (Aug 13, 2007)

*I wonder where you are located.*

But the real question is: Do you speak Spanish?


----------



## ALECKSIA (Aug 12, 2007)

I do speak spanish! why?


----------



## ALECKSIA (Aug 12, 2007)

thanx for the motivation!


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Go bra less, wear the cotton top and short shorts .......what the hell ......take advantage of the .......ah .......advantage.


----------



## ALECKSIA (Aug 12, 2007)

raven2006 said:


> Are you hanging drywall, or finishing, or both? I'm a girl too, but I just do finishing and texture ceilings. I do very well, the few women that do drywalling out there seem to have made a good name for us.


 
I'm specializing in RESIDENTIAL DRYWALL! I live in a city that has tons of competition, but I need to know moreless what other drywall companies are charging per sq ft. The people down here don't care lowering their prices as long they get the job. I'm not going to play their game. I want to be able to charge enough to pay my crew and still me ends. Any suggestions?


----------



## ALECKSIA (Aug 12, 2007)

joasis said:


> Well.....we used to do all our drywalling with my own guys (in house), but in the new home we are completing, it is 2137 sq/ft total area, and it went for $4340...this included the rock, taping and bedding, and knock down texture, from a crew that does nothing but drywall....and they had all the insurance certificates..the whole works. I couldn't do it that cheap.


 
WOW! that's way to low. All I'm doing is hanging unless they need me to do it all. I would need to hire more fellas. Do you have an idea of how much it pays per sq ft to just hang?


----------



## ALECKSIA (Aug 12, 2007)

wetpaintbrush said:


> But the real question is: Do you speak Spanish?


 
I do speak SPANISH, why? :thumbup:
do you like TEQUILA? lol


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Hanging seems to have done well for me.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

ALECKSIA said:


> The people down here don't care lowering their prices as long they get the job. I'm not going to play their game. I want to be able to charge enough to pay my crew and still me ends. Any suggestions?


It sounds like you have all the info you need. Pull out the calculator and figure :


> I want to be able to charge enough to pay my crew and still me ends.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

What experience do you have with drywall? Did you already started the company or about to? Are insurance and license in place? Do you have a crew lined up? Or you In house or using subs?


----------



## raven2006 (Dec 19, 2006)

Glasshousebltr said:


> Go bra less, wear the cotton top and short shorts .......what the hell ......take advantage of the .......ah .......advantage.


 
Ha! That's what they say until they see you do a better job than them and make more money too, then they shut up fast. :laughing:


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't know about all that .........I never noticed the work when it was done to me.


----------



## raven2006 (Dec 19, 2006)

Are you doing new construction or renovations? Where I live there is alot of demand, so no matter how much you charge especially for private renovations you'll get the job. New contstruction seems to have more of a set price. Just don't charge too little, or they'll keep calling you back and referring you and making you stick to the low price. Try to find out the going rate in your area.


----------



## essrmo (May 2, 2007)

ALECKSIA said:


> I do speak spanish! why?


out here they come in with hotplates, tortillas and beans, they don't leave until the job is done. 24-7 @ 15 cents per square foot, hang and tape


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

joasis said:


> Well.....we used to do all our drywalling with my own guys (in house), but in the new home we are completing, it is 2137 sq/ft total area, and it went for $4340...this included the rock, taping and bedding, and knock down texture, from a crew that does nothing but drywall....and they had all the insurance certificates..the whole works. I couldn't do it that cheap.


Thats an insane price. Material at .35 cents give or take. thats not even 20 cents for hang and finish. Ouch! 

Go get em girls we are all having the pricing problems. Just figure out what you need to have and stick to it. Spend a few mins. bs'ing with them and usually I can get any job. If you are an owner YOU are the salesman/woman. Good luck. My sis helped years ago when dad was "the man in charge" Those were the days.

Nate


----------



## ALECKSIA (Aug 12, 2007)

*Ready To Go...!*



plazaman said:


> What experience do you have with drywall? Did you already started the company or about to? Are insurance and license in place? Do you have a crew lined up? Or you In house or using subs?


 
I've been in the business for over seven years. I like what I do and am ready to start on my own. My insurance and licence is ready. I have a crew that is not only hardworking but responsible as well. I've been talking directly to contractors and avoided all the rest. The only thing that's holding me back is the bidding. Can u help?


----------



## ALECKSIA (Aug 12, 2007)

raven2006 said:


> Are you doing new construction or renovations? Where I live there is alot of demand, so no matter how much you charge especially for private renovations you'll get the job. New contstruction seems to have more of a set price. Just don't charge too little, or they'll keep calling you back and referring you and making you stick to the low price. Try to find out the going rate in your area.


 
I'll be doing both new and renovation. There's a lot of demand down here as well, but we also have the JERKS that lower their prices to get the jobs. Pleople write n write and I'm not getting any answers. What should I do?


----------



## taper71 (Dec 5, 2006)

ALECKSIA said:


> I've been in the business for over seven years. I like what I do and am ready to start on my own. My insurance and licence is ready. I have a crew that is not only hardworking but responsible as well. I've been talking directly to contractors and avoided all the rest. The only thing that's holding me back is the bidding. Can u help?


If you have been in the buisness for 7 years you should already know what your paying for labour or subs. Now figure out how much it costs for material add your markup and overhead. Everybody around the country prices differently. There is no set in stone pricing. Get what you need and more if you can. You are the sales person. Every job is different, ceiling height, tray ceilings how many but joints , closets, the list goes on. you may have to price differently for one builder to the next depending on how much work they are going to give you. Im pretty sure every one here can throw all sorts of #s at you and you could lose your shirt or get laughed at depending on where you live, and how you present your self.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Don't mean to beat a dead horse but you've already been answered. Maybe you didn't like the answer?

You said you weren't going to price yourself like those that


> _The people down here don't care lowering their prices as long they get the job. I'm not going to play their game. I want to be able to charge enough to pay my crew and still me ends. Any suggestions?_


So if you have established that you aren't going to price like those people then don't. 

If someone says price at $.03 a square foot what would you say? 
If someone says price at $.40 a square ft would would you say?
If someone says price at $4.00 a square foot what would you say?

What difference does it matter what anybody here would tell you as a number? You've already said how you are going to price.


> I want to be able to charge enough to pay my crew and still me ends.


So just go do it. Get out a calculator and figure out that number based upon how much you have for a labor burden, expenses and your profit then go out and sell your self and get some jobs.

It seems like you think you need some magic number. Do you think you are going to get this magic number and bid every job and get every job?


----------



## Painter James (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm also new in the business ownership side of things, but marketing and pricing are rather easy to figure out.

First: SHOP YOUR COMPETITION
If you're a high-end company, then grab a few high-end magazines (local high-end homes, something local that targets high-end customers), or grab the yellowpages and target the BIG ADS (1/2 to full-page ads). THESE are your competition.
If you're more mid-grade, then the folks with the yellow page ads that are business-card size to 1/4 page ads are the competitors. Do this with the ads in the paper and the phone book.

Next: 
Call these folks and SET APPTS with those offering free estimates, and tell them what you want. Say, a custom home, 3,500 sq foot (or whatever), and get at least 3 quotes.

You can check Craigs list as well in your area.

Basically, shop your local competition and get them to do this research for you. Bottom line: you will not only get a fair price, you'll know your competitors' approach to YOUR customers and get a leg up.

Another thing: ask your customers or potential customers, like builders and remodelers, who they are using and at what price.

What's the worst that can happen? "I won't tell you."

Couldn't hurt. This is what I've done to get jobs and figure out the prices I need in this area.

Especially having moved from CA to NC--

MY GOSH

There be some big differences in price! Know what you mean about the illegals and the bottom-feeders.

Target your customers and you'll get paid what you need. 

Reverse engineering helps too, which is what other folks been telling you: what's your bottom-line? Your overhead?

Work it from there and figure your profit. In doing that, you need to figure and adjust for VOLUME. If you can do one job for $10k, that's one thing. How many of those do you have in the pipeline? What if you had 4 $5k jobs? Which in your case is more likely to happen? (Just for rhetorical purposes here)

What I mean is: 
You may lower your price and find that demand shoots way up, and though you may be below your "ideal" price (aren't we all that way?), if a week or month goes by with NO JOBS, then you've lost the game and are back working for someone else. If you can bite the bullet a little (make sure you KNOW YOUR BOTTOM LINE), then increase workload, (like get in good with a developer or some big-time builder) then you're all good, right?

If you're worth $10k, but the bid goes to the guy for $4-5k, then you have 100% of nothing. If you "lose" on profit margin, you can make up for it in volume/demand.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Painter James said:


> I'm also new in the business ownership side of things, but marketing and pricing are rather easy to figure out.
> 
> First: SHOP YOUR COMPETITION
> If you're a high-end company, then grab a few high-end magazines (local high-end homes, something local that targets high-end customers), or grab the yellowpages and target the BIG ADS (1/2 to full-page ads). THESE are your competition.
> ...


All I can say is everything in that post turns my stomach. If I was ever in a position where any of it was relevant to myself I would have to blow my brains out.


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> All I can say is everything in that post turns my stomach. If I was ever in a position where any of it was relevant to myself I would have to blow my brains out.


THat is the way a lot of people are thinking. Then all of a sudden they are using material $ to pay subs or themselvs and when you get behind with low margins it gets scary quick. Sell you and your company not a damm price.


Nate


----------



## JackiTrades (Dec 2, 2006)

*Bidding on Sheetrock/Mud & Tape*

Another Woman here in the business. 

You seem frustraded about going prices. I think I understand what you are trying to figure out.

If you are in the sub business to other companies, you are trying to remain competitive. When I look for sheetrock installs, I get a wide range of prices.
If it's commercial, it's different too.

If you have been in the business, I am guessing that means that you actually did the install, and now want to be in your own business. Figure out what you got paid as a experienced worker. Pay not so experienced less.
Laborers are on a different pay scale.

A taper here charges per sq. foot and how many butt ends and etc. A good sheetrock installer will usually know how to install sheetrock well with taping in mind.

Figure out what going rate of pay for your "crew". How long it will take them on the average. Add appx. 15% for taxes, add more for insurance costs and etc. then add a profit. Try appx 20% for net profit. Meaning after all your expenses. (vehicle exp./trip/license fees/etc.) You will need to know this for everything you do. Make sure you put in for some risk or hidden.

If you are a sub, then competing will be hit or miss, but when you figure your rate, then it should not be hard to do. 

Let's say you have a crew of two to install and one taper.

Example:
2 crew x 20 per hour + 15% for taxes.
Will you be paying for vehicle expenses? If so, figure out what that is going to be and add that percentage. 
Add at least 10% on materials for handling. (Be smart, larger jobs should be delivered from the supplier) then if delivered, add that cost.

How long will it take to install, let's say 30 x 30 foot room for your crew?
4 x 8 sheets? Then tape? You should already know this. Add a few extra hours for problems and clean up.
Anything over 8 feet high, you add a percentage. You have to.
Any special equipment too.
Then add your time. Yes, your time. Estimating. (first when doing estimating it does take a little time, so average it out. Sales, management. Add a percentage for that.

Hours 
percentage for taxes
percentage for vehicle exp.
percentage for sales/management
percentage for profit
percentage for materials
cost of delivery
Extra's? Make sure you not on your proposal/estimates that the work you are doing does not cover any hidden extra's.

Now, the quicker you do the job, and do it right, the more effecient and profitable it will be. Make sure you are there on the job as much as possible in the beginning of your business.

You will get the hang of it pretty quickly.

Welcome to the world of contracting!:clap:


----------



## ALECKSIA (Aug 12, 2007)

Painter James said:


> I'm also new in the business ownership side of things, but marketing and pricing are rather easy to figure out.
> 
> First: SHOP YOUR COMPETITION
> If you're a high-end company, then grab a few high-end magazines (local high-end homes, something local that targets high-end customers), or grab the yellowpages and target the BIG ADS (1/2 to full-page ads). THESE are your competition.
> ...


I know what I have to do now! I needed someone to give me that "little push". For some reason, you hit tight on the spot. I appreciate your honesty, but most of all the way you said it. Most people think that WOMEN aren't made for construction jobs. I love what I do. Thanks! :notworthy


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## ALECKSIA (Aug 12, 2007)

JackiTrades said:


> Another Woman here in the business.
> 
> You seem frustraded about going prices. I think I understand what you are trying to figure out.
> 
> ...


Girl, you what I'm going through! Thanks for all the info. I appreciate the tips, but most of all the understanding of my situation. I'm a DRAMA QUEEN! lol :laughing:. People like you make things easier for people like me! (new in the biz)


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

Painter James said:


> Work it from there and figure your profit. In doing that, you need to figure and adjust for VOLUME. If you can do one job for $10k, that's one thing. How many of those do you have in the pipeline? What if you had 4 $5k jobs? Which in your case is more likely to happen? (Just for rhetorical purposes here)
> 
> What I mean is:
> You may lower your price and find that demand shoots way up, and though you may be below your "ideal" price (aren't we all that way?), if a week or month goes by with NO JOBS, then you've lost the game and are back working for someone else. If you can bite the bullet a little (make sure you KNOW YOUR BOTTOM LINE), then increase workload, (like get in good with a developer or some big-time builder) then you're all good, right?
> ...


*this is complete horsesh*t*

A) for one - if you are out of business just from not getting work for a week or a month - you never were "in" business

B) WORKING is not the same as MAKING MONEY .... 


C) the reason someone goes out of business after not having jobs for a week or a month is because they follow that SAME ADVICE as given above


----------



## eagleandbaby (Oct 13, 2007)

There is a local woman who runs a company that just removes popcorn and retextures. She does very well. I think this type of work is easy to calculate cost, less time consuming to manage, less headaches, less capital outlay, and might be better to focus on.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

eagleandbaby said:


> There is a local woman who runs a company that just removes *popcorn* and retextures. She does very well. I think this type of work is easy to calculate cost, less time consuming to manage, *less headaches*, less capital outlay, and might be better to focus on.



I guess the headache portion gets cleared when you have an asbestos abatement certificate...


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

$1.05 per square foot, all in and all out. You can see my location. I think that is high compared to previous years (duh) and I know it is high compared to other parts of the country.

Shirley you don't need a license to do sheetrock work in Murfreesboro. Please say it ain't so.

Don't go with the well hung name. Try nicely endowed and I bet some people will get the joke.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

essrmo said:


> out here they come in with hotplates, tortillas and beans, they don't leave until the job is done. 24-7 @ 15 cents per square foot, hang and tape


 15 cents is damn cheap, are they licensed ? What town is this ? Who supplies the material ?


----------



## Rameses2007 (Jan 5, 2008)

You can do will.


----------



## theblones (Dec 14, 2007)

back to the original post.. A GIRL doing drywall, im sorry this must be a joke. How can you expect a girl to run a drywall firm, clean the house and get her husbands tea ready before 6. it just wont happen the job will never get finished. Who will look after the babies, next they will be wanting to drive and want equal rights. Lets nip this in the bud now boyos its a joke right, its gotta be


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

:no:
Here We Go!​


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

it doesn't appear our lovely Alecksia made it in the drywall business

superpages


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Raven do you have a website. I am thinking you don't because you do drywall but it might be a nice touch put pricing and background info.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> Raven do you have a website. I am thinking you don't because you do drywall but it might be a nice touch put pricing and background info.


and lots of pictures of you working in the foreground info:thumbup:


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

CrazyTaper said:


> Oh, --Drywall1-I need to borrow your boat-I'll be doing Good Time Cruises also! Send me the bill for clean-up.


Been a few jelly fish in there already:thumbsup: :laughing:


----------



## eagleandbaby (Oct 13, 2007)

There is another thread about a guy starting a drywall company. Check it out in the Off Topic section.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Yea, he got beat up about the same way.
We're just the jealous types around here. We don't like competition of any kind. I know I don't. But I'm not going to say a lady is any better or worse than me. But, I bet I can run a box longer than any lady I've met. And I bet I can hold up a spray hose and gun for twelve hours and put fifty buckets of mud through it and come back tomorrow and do it again if I need to. I will say a lot of women are better detail people than some men, but I know some men that are very detail people. So it's a big ol' world and I don't have any women working for me. Besides my wife would shoot me if I did hire a woman even if she was as good a finisher as Raven. Just wouldn't fly in my house, sorry. You can call me a male chauvinist pig if you want. But the ladies would have to be my competition, not my boss or employees.
Old School


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

I guess Hillary isn't getting your vote. PIG.PIG. PIG .PIG .PIG. PIG-


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Well you didn't really have to call me that... I guess I said it was OK, though didn't I. Dummy me. Man that kinda hurts now that it is written down.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

*He Man master of the drywall box universe*



Tim0282 said:


> Yea, he got beat up about the same way.
> We're just the jealous types around here. We don't like competition of any kind. I know I don't. But I'm not going to say a lady is any better or worse than me. But, I bet I can run a box longer than any lady I've met. And I bet I can hold up a spray hose and gun for twelve hours and put fifty buckets of mud through it and come back tomorrow and do it again if I need to. I will say a lot of women are better detail people than some men, but I know some men that are very detail people. So it's a big ol' world and I don't have any women working for me. Besides my wife would shoot me if I did hire a woman even if she was as good a finisher as Raven. Just wouldn't fly in my house, sorry. You can call me a male chauvinist pig if you want. But the ladies would have to be my competition, not my boss or employees.
> Old School


 
Wow Tim. Its not like they are gonna steal your penis or anything. They can still manage and own quite a competitive business without touching your tools. They have an advantage in that their brain stores information in their emotional sphere and can spot bullshiate a mile away. They don't let their egos get in the way either, Emotion sometimes yes.


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Tim, I just spotted another post today from a contractor in Iowa. He claims Iowa is as dead as anywhere and they can't give away houses. How's work for you? Sporadic at best here.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

CrazyTaper said:


> Hey Tim, I just spotted another post today from a contractor in Iowa. He claims Iowa is as dead as anywhere and they can't give away houses. How's work for you? Sporadic at best here.


I've have been very busy. We are in a town of ten thousand and work for eighteen different contractors. Some one always has something. This fall we started a care facility with forty thousand feet of floor space. They are really laid back and we have been able to do our houses along with it. But the housing market has been a little slow. But we are somewhat unaffected by the slower market that others have. We stay on an even keel. we are very fortunate here. Been this way for thirty years. We do between 500,000 and 600,000 feet a year.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Did he say what part of Iowa he is from?


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

AW. checked out your web site. You have transformed those houses. Nice job. I do the drywall for a couple guys around here that do that. Tough work getting them ready for rock. We have the easy part. I hate to see our old houses "thrown away". I commend you for doing the work. Good job!


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

Tim0282 said:


> AW. checked out your web site. You have transformed those houses. Nice job. I do the drywall for a couple guys around here that do that. Tough work getting them ready for rock. We have the easy part. I hate to see our old houses "thrown away". I commend you for doing the work. Good job!


Funny story about that house. They had relatives that had visited before when the home was that red one story bungalow that you see in the before pictures. well they came back to visit and blew past the house and got lost. they called and asked where did your house go?


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

A W Smith said:


> Funny story about that house. They had relatives that had visited before when the home was that red one story bungalow that you see in the before pictures. well they came back to visit and blew past the house and got lost. they called and asked where did your house go?


That's a great story!! I can believe it. Looks like you tore it down and built new. You do a good job of remodeling without it looking like a remodel. I think This Old House calls it remudeling or something like that. It is nice to work with guys like you that care and it shows.


----------



## raven2006 (Dec 19, 2006)

A W Smith said:


> and lots of pictures of you working in the foreground info:thumbup:



No I don't have a website but am planning on putting one together soon. And yes I will include lots of pictures of me and the other hot young girls that work for me....and will be prepared for all your crazy comments...I'll let you know soon:clap:


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

raven2006 said:


> And yes I will include lots of pictures of me and the other hot young girls that work for me....and will be prepared for all your crazy comments...I'll let you know soon:clap:


You know that could get you a whole bunch of extra income if you charge money to access the site...


:jester:


----------



## theblones (Dec 14, 2007)

thats not u in the profile raven, if you worked like a man you would be a bit rougher. wat happens wen a pallet of boards come in do u carry them on your own. A man could. can you carry 2 bukets of compound a time up 3 flights of stairs. a man could. can you earn the same as men do on the sime site ???? I just cant imagine a woman when its her time of the month coping with mixing too much setting compound and having to go for it before it goes hard. and who helps you do u get other desperate houswives. cmon now you arent serious about this are you.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

theblones said:


> thats not u in the profile raven, if you worked like a man you would be a bit rougher. wat happens wen a pallet of boards come in do u carry them on your own. A man could. can you carry 2 bukets of compound a time up 3 flights of stairs. a man could. can you earn the same as men do on the sime site ???? I just cant imagine a woman when its her time of the month coping with mixing too much setting compound and having to go for it before it goes hard. and who helps you do u get other desperate houswives. cmon now you arent serious about this are you.


OMG! Darwin *WAS* wrong!


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

That's her pix before, dunno now... but she won't work hard, she is manager of all other girls... she's pointing finger managed only... :thumbsup:

Now all the single guys on here please ready to line up ... for your next web dating service please! :thumbup:


----------



## florida girl (Jan 17, 2008)

*Same old story!*

I'm female, and have been remodeling for about 20 years. I do all the plumbing, electrical, carpentry, cabinet making, drywall, deck building, sewer line repair, WHAT EVER! So what!!! My dad was a builder and was born in Escanaba, in fact my avatar is my grandfather who lived in Escanaba until they moved to Florida about 1915, plowing their field here in the panhandle. 

SILLY BOYS, TRUCKS, TOOLS, WHATEVER ARE FOR..... 
WHO EVER KNOWS HOW TO USE THEM!!!! :wallbash:

I run into this down here also, very irritating. Jobs got to be done, who cares who it is, as long as it gets done!


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Welcome you to the our site Florida girl. Take it easy....We have many available bachelors here too, make yourself at home. :thumbsup:


----------



## florida girl (Jan 17, 2008)

SelfContract said:


> Welcome you to the our site Florida girl. Take it easy....We have many available bachelors here too, make yourself at home. :thumbsup:


Thanks! I've got family up there I haven't seen since my father died in 1975, don't even think I'd recognise them. Yea, there's a lot of bachelors here too! Not many that can handle a woman who knows how to repair something better than they do!


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

Do you shave your pits?


----------



## florida girl (Jan 17, 2008)

I was the Avon lady for 13 years, I just happen to like building stuff.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Raven

First of let me state for the record that I am offend by idea of you posting pictures of hot girls on your website. I was trying to give you help expanding your drywall business, while these guys where being 
disrepectfull. For the record I am happily girlfriended and if I go to your website it will be on a purely professional level.:no:


----------



## florida girl (Jan 17, 2008)

CrazyTaper said:


> Do you shave your pits?


That's disgusting, and the exact reason I won't work for any other contractor with his disgusting guys! My ideal goal would be a crew of women, who were not dressed as sluts, but decent, talented girls. In fact, many of dad's workers had daughters who are very talented.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

guys I am asking nicely. Can You please stop being rude to the female members of this forum. They have as much right to be here as we do. It almost makes me feel ashamed to be a contractor reading some of these responses:devil:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

CrazyTaper said:


> Do you shave your pits?


She's from F-L-O-R-I-D-I-A!
Not France ! :laughing:


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

There is nothing like laying down after a hard days work, next to your wife and getting a nice-SCRATCH-DOWN-from her gnarley, calloused, cracked, bloody, scabby, dirt under her nails worker hands. It makes me go limp.


----------



## florida girl (Jan 17, 2008)

CrazyTaper said:


> There is nothing like laying down after a hard days work, next to your wife and getting a nice-SCRATCH-DOWN-from her gnarley, calloused, cracked, bloody, scabby, dirt under her nails worker hands. It makes me go limp.


Hey, if she's bringing home the bacon, maybe she deserves the "scatch down!"


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I have found that my female employees are more dependable than most of my male employees. And yes, I also think the fellas need to show a little more respect.


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

florida girl said:


> That's disgusting, and the exact reason I won't work for any other contractor with his disgusting guys! My ideal goal would be a crew of women, who were not dressed as sluts, but decent, talented girls. In fact, many of dad's workers had daughters who are very talented.


Talented Pole Dancers?


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

CrazyTaper said:


> Talented Pole Dancers?


I'm going to laugh when you get your azz kicked by a woman with mad skills.:laughing:


----------



## counter top guy (Jan 18, 2008)

*dont let discourage you.*



raven2006 said:


> Ha! That's what they say until they see you do a better job than them and make more money too, then they shut up fast. :laughing:


all for my freinds are in the const ind ...the all sounded like the guy from gullivers travels "It WILL NEVER WORK" when I said screw this I am starting my own company... wELL HERE WE ARE 4 YEARS LATER with more work than I can do, 3 chev Vans, 2 trucks paid for and as many on call emolyees as I need. The trick is be twice the quality as you're compitition and do it in 1/2 the time.. I will work if it doesn't kill you ... in otherwords what are you doing here ...shouldn't you be working:thumbup:
oh ...I had a company before so I wasn't blind


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Man, Crazy Taper, you're gonna get us all killed!!
Women are better than that. They aren't ladies. I'm thinking these are real ladies that have weighed in here!! And what's with Blones? Jeepers!


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

Tim0282 said:


> Man, Crazy Taper, you're gonna get us all killed!!
> Women are better than that. They aren't ladies. I'm thinking these are real ladies that have weighed in here!! And what's with Blones? Jeepers!


Transexuals?


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

CrazyTaper said:


> Transexuals?


Could be...:blink:


----------



## CrazyTaper (Oct 9, 2007)

florida girl said:


> Hey, if she's bringing home the bacon, maybe she deserves the "scatch down!"


That's exactly what she SHOULD be doing. Bring home the bacon,along with the milk, bread, and washing my stinky, crusty drawers that have been sitting in the bottom of the hamper fermenting for a week.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

You're not using a shovel to dig this hole, you're using a back hoe!! a bulldozer!! an excavator!!
Going deeeep


----------

